# Toilet Chemicals



## 105622 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I’m new to the toilet facilities on MH’s and would be grateful for tips on the best and most cost effective chemicals etc.. to be used. 

Very grateful for any help.

Simon


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Simon

We've tried just about all known bog chemicals and here's our top ten:

At number 1, it's Biomagic - really does work, but you must make sure there is no trace whatever of any other chemical in there before you start to use it.

Second: The Thetford blue stuff. Works fine, keeps smells at bay.

Third: Thetford green stuff. Doesn't work quite as well, but supposedly better for the environment in some way.

Fourth: All the others, pretty much of a muchness.

One thought: best of all would be to fit/have fitted a Sog system which doesn't need any chemicals at all but relies on a small fan to pull smells out of the bog while it's open. It's supposed to encourage the stuff in it to decompose better, although I remain to be convinced. We currently use Sog plus a touch of Biomagic and that really does the trick perfectly (Biomagic has also got rid of some persistent pongs from our grey water tank).


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I go for the green stuff and if poss get the concentrated one. But dont fall into the marketing trap and put too much in. 

I have found that they all work much the same but i have been on a few sites particlarl in corwall that have a problem with non green fluid saying the council have banned them frm using anything thats not green.
They never seem to polie it though.

I dont personally like the sog system as it puts all the smell outside for everone else to breath in. Not nice when paked next to someone at a rally and having a bbq


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We use Biomagic, can't fault it. Keeps the grey tank smelling sweet as well.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike,
Unfortunately have to disagree about Biomagic. I used it this year for almost a month.We even changed to a brand new cassette ( Laika provide a spare) in case the other was contaminated by previous products and the smell was pretty awful at times particularly in high temperatures. We had to go back to Thetford blue which has given us sterling service for years, which was a pity as we had hoped the more environmentally friendly option would be better in many ways. BTW we only use the loo for liquids and empty about every second day.
Noel


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi again
yeah we tried biomajic but stopped. You have to keep adding mre and mre of the chemical to stop the smells we found. They reckon if theres no solid waste for the gremlins to work on you have to chuck a handfull of soil or some yogurt down the loo to feed them. Too much mucking (escuse he pun) about for me.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Hi
> I
> I dont personally like the Sog system as it puts all the smell outside for everone else to breath in. Not nice when paked next to someone at a rally and having a bbq


I haven't found that there's a smell with the SOG, I think it all depends on whether the filter is replaced on a regular basis. I asked the guy at the symonspeed stand at one of the shows, and he said that it should be replaced approx. every 2 years if you're a "normal" user, more frequently if full-timing. Ours is superb; no problems with pongs in or out, and you can dump it daily if required, because you're not using any chemicals.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"and you can dump it daily if required"

What a load of c...



Filter every 2 years, eh? That makes me feel less guilty for not replacing it yet!

Dave


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok this is going to sound mad but....... 

On another forum I belong to they had this subject earlier in the year and lots of different Ideas were thrown in. 
Not many people on there seem to know about the SOG system, and there were many different ideas for chemicals. 
Someone said that they use vanish oxy in the cassette as it is biodegradable, is totally safe for using where there are septic tank disposal points, it oxygenates and sludgifies (?) everything really well and because of the oxygenation there is hardly any smell. Anyway, we were away recently and we ran out of the usual blue stuff but I had some of the vanish oxy which I use as a soak for getting stains out of clothes, so we decided to try it......... It worked really well 8O 
I don't know if it would be good to use on a long term basis but as there is no bleach or other nasty chemicals in it I don't think it would damage the cassette at all. We are going to keep using it this year and see how it goes as neither of us really like using the strong chemicals if we can avoid it.

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wouldn't change from biomagic now. Always ensure you add a little bit of something biological at the begining in case there's no need to use the loo straight away as per instructions (soil or live yoghourt)


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Frank,
maybe I should RTFM again before shooting Biomagic down, although I dont remember reading anything about seeding the tank with a bio product. Will try again as already stated I would prefer the Environmentally friendly option

Noel


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I find rabbit droppings are handy for setting Biomagic going. On second thoughts, you probably didn't want to know that.....


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike, you can take something for that or if you are talking about the real thing, HOW THE HELL DO YOU KNOW?
Noel


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've used them as well my dogs can find rabbit pooh at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Same here Frank - Roxy's a right little truffle hound when it comes to 'bunny chocs'


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can just picture you guys going round a campsite with two plastic bags, one for the doggydoos, on for the rabbits'.............


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Biomagic may be magic, but I'd draw the line at attempting fox's poo.

The only times I've had to shampoo dogs are when they have been, um, attracted to it.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

*Toilet*

Thetford have now brought out a new biological toilet "chemical" it's called "Aqua Kem natural" and is in the form of a sachet (box of) of amber pearls. They still smell a little but far superior to anything we've used before, we've been using them for a year now.

They come recommended by the ultimate expert on toilet smells, my wife!

Gerard


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Toilet*



gerardjanice said:


> Thetford have now brought out a new biological toilet "chemical" it's called "Aqua Kem natural" and is in the form of a sachet (box of) of amber pearls. They still smell a little but far superior to anything we've used before, we've been using them for a year now.
> 
> They come recommended by the ultimate expert on toilet smells, my wife!
> 
> Gerard


Haven't seen that in the dealers yet 

And Elsan are also advertising a Biological one in this month's magazines witha £2 off voucher so it looks like Biomagic now have some competition.

We bought some Biomagic at a show and had mixed results especially in hot weather. I was going to get some more but the P & P is rather high though they do a double strength version now.

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another Biomagic user here.seems to work really well,although it is the only product i`ve ever used being relatively new to motorhoming.No one complains of pongs though and i used it first in a brand new tank.  

steve


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm still sticking the cap of comfort ironing water down it and it smells like a geisha's underpants in there!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We use the elsan green, and dont get many pongs, unless of course I have lost my sense of smell :wink: 

Anne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was forced to use blue last year after my biomagic bottle got spilled and have come to the following conclusion:

If its only urine blue is best. Many people use their cassettes like that and there is nothing biomagic can do to neutralise the sterile chemical pong.

However if there are solids as well then Biomagic is very good. It took one good clean and a heavy seeding of rabbit poo to get it going properly but its now working ok on Biomagic again.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We used BioMagic last year for our two weeks hols in Ireland and we had carefully followed instructions about flushing the system well etc. We had a terrible problem with smells, and I was embarrassed with it when we had visitors (non MHers) who must have thought it awful to have to live with that level of smell all the time.
Nothing would convince G to go back to it. We use loo for both 'elements' so the bio issue wasn't there.

Ca


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

We have haven't used anything other than Biomagic. Can't really fault it. If you start to get smells, we just added a bit of soil or some more Biomagic.

I don't fancy being around the scary chemicals in the blue stuff. 

Stimpy


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

*ebay toliet chemicals*

Hi, thought I would revise an old thread rather than start a new one! Hope thats OK moderators?
ebay currently have a few products being sold in bulk (20 ltrs) for around £35. These are available in both Blue and Green for the same price.

Having bought a 5 ltr bottle of superb Blue stuff from a friendly Spaniard last year - for 50 Euros, I am now getting low again. Has anyone tried these ebay suppliers? One is:
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/caravan-essentails/
the other is:
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/chemcleanse42/

Any comments?
Thanks,
Clive


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Fit a SOG

c.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know if the UK outlets sell them, but go to Lidl or Aldi and buy a couple of their cleaning products for use in the Thetford. 

I've still got my first bottle of overpriced Thetford Blue after three years, as the alternative is so much cheaper and just as effective. 

The first product is own brand Vanish Oxi powder. It costs about 2.59€ a tub but is often on a 1.29€ 'special' The Lidl version is branded W5 Antimanchas Multiusos and comes in a 750g tub. 

The second is own brand Estrella, which is a bleach/detergent combo. 

Lidl's is called W5 Limpiador, con lejía y detergente (bleach and detergent). It comes in a 2l bottle and costs 59c. Aldi's is called Lel. 

Put two of the supplied scoops of the powder and two Thetford caps of the liquid in the cassette and that's it. 

For the sake of 3€ it's worth giving it a go and see what you think.


----------

